# Repeated gulping, grass eating, stomach noises



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm sure it's not bloat. I have a small, 35lb, 3 year old GSD mix (we think) that is having these recurrent "episodes" where she will start gulping/swallowing at a frantic pace, and want to go out and eat grass. She is almost panicked. She will eventually get some air in her belly, but she will burp and get it out. This goes on for hours. Today's "episode" started at around 7am, and it's now midnight and I think she's done. *knocks on wood*

The only other accounts I have found are from owners of Bernese Mountain Dogs. This thread pretty much sums it up. We had Roxy's throat scoped to see if there was a growth or something that would cause painful swallowing, but there was nothing. Like I said above, she is only 35lbs. As a puppy she looked like a small Sable GSD, but never fully grew. She has a very narrow chest and abdominal area, similar to a Whippet or Italian Greyhound. I don't know if this is a cause or not.

We can sometimes ward these off with a bit of Pepto or a couple of Tums, but they are so unpredictable. We have looked at food, timing of meals, etc etc as factors, but just cannot figure it out. Does anyone have any new ideas for me? I'm at a loss. Thank you!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would not discount bloat on the basis of size. It sure sounds like bloating episodes - they can have some bloat without the stomach getting an excess size.

Btw, it's the narrow skinnier chests, the ratio of a long chest, but narrow, that makes them a higher risk for bloat/torsion.

Sure sounds like episodes that Max has had on and off throughout his life. 

Rather than Pepto or Tums, have you tried Gas-X? Charcoal? Any indications of SIBO?

What are you feeding?

If she's a GSD mix, she can be susceptible to anything a GSD is. I swear my 35-lb Indy is sometimes as much GSD as my GSD is in terms of her GSD medical issues.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I second the advice to use Gas-X or activated charcoal. And since puppies can and do bloat I am sure that while rare, a small dog can bloat too.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thinking about this, I might consider having a thyroid panel run - autoimmune thryoiditis can make the thyroid swell.

I would probably also see a K9 chiro, in case there is something weird going on with the neck, throat, jaw.

Sounds like a stomach gas issue though.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

hiccups?


----------



## sweetliberty (Dec 25, 2007)

I had the exact same thing with my lab. Same symptoms, episodes would go on for hours. She was diagnosed with really bad gastric reflux. We were told to give her a Pepcid 10 mg in the morning and evening before her meals. They said to feed her 3 times a day so as not to have too much in her stomach. Also to feed her from an elevated feeder. This stopped the frequent episodes. She still has one or two a year, I find that if I feed her soda crackers at the onset of an episode it will either stop it in its tracks or lessen the symptoms and length. See what your vet thinks about the Pepcid. If you get the go ahead, Walmart sell Equate brand at a SIGNIFICANT saving. Hope this helps, I know this can be stressful on the whole pack. It cost us $200. to find this out.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If it's gastric reflux, then that goes back to diet and using supportive supplements.

Interesting that the soda crackers work so well.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

What are you feeding ??? I sure hope it isn't one that has corn, wheat, glutens or soy in it. Dog food can be a huge problem and alot of people don't believe that but it is a fact. Some Shepherds have very sensitive stomachs and here is a list of some good foods.

Artemis*
Blue Wilderness*
Go
Horizon*
Evo**** 
Innova**
Instinct**
Orijen*****
Taste of the Wild**
Wellness
Acana***
Fromm*
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natures Variety
Natures logic
Solidgold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf
Blue Buffalo
Halo
California Natural**
Healthwise**
Karma**​


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

My beagle has these same types of episodes. There's a thread about it somewhere on this board if you want to search around. What has worked for him so far was a change to California Natural (we think he is allergic to an inert ingredient in many kibbles, and this brand has very few ingredients in it) and then also a switch to raw. Honestly though, the raw switch was more for conviencence than anything though since my other 3 are raw fed. Bud has had quite a few different protein sources this past month and has only had one licking/nausea spell, whereas he was having them almost nightly there for a while. We also have a prescription for Cerenia for him, which did help quite a bit while he was still in the acute phase of it all.

EDIT: Pepcid, Tums, and Gas-X did nothing for Bud. His stomach never seemed painful to him, nor was it ever hard or tense feeling. It seemed a bit like bloat to me too, but he just didn't fit the typical symptom criteria. 

Good luck. I know how frustrating it can be to see her uncomfortable and not seem to be able to do anything to help.




Kaitadog said:


> I'm sure it's not bloat. I have a small, 35lb, 3 year old GSD mix (we think) that is having these recurrent "episodes" where she will start gulping/swallowing at a frantic pace, and want to go out and eat grass. She is almost panicked. She will eventually get some air in her belly, but she will burp and get it out. This goes on for hours. Today's "episode" started at around 7am, and it's now midnight and I think she's done. *knocks on wood*
> 
> The only other accounts I have found are from owners of Bernese Mountain Dogs. This thread pretty much sums it up. We had Roxy's throat scoped to see if there was a growth or something that would cause painful swallowing, but there was nothing. Like I said above, she is only 35lbs. As a puppy she looked like a small Sable GSD, but never fully grew. She has a very narrow chest and abdominal area, similar to a Whippet or Italian Greyhound. I don't know if this is a cause or not.
> 
> We can sometimes ward these off with a bit of Pepto or a couple of Tums, but they are so unpredictable. We have looked at food, timing of meals, etc etc as factors, but just cannot figure it out. Does anyone have any new ideas for me? I'm at a loss. Thank you!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

We have had her on several foods over the last year or so, and this still happens every so often. They're on Nature's Variety Salmon and Brown Rice now. I've had them on Solid Gold BATM, California Natural, Wellness, and even raw before, (which they turned their noses up at for a while). I'm telling you, my dogs are strange! 

Thank you for all of the suggestions. I keep leaning toward the gastric reflux, since she is licking her lips as well as swallowing, which makes me think she's nauseous or not feeling well. I'll check with the vet again soon. It's so puzzling.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

No, you're dogs aren't strange. She just might not do well on kibble, mine don't.

Gastric Reflux, in most cases, is not a disease in itself, it's a symptom. I would consider treating for bacterial overgrowth, by first starting with some probiotics and l-glutamine. DGL licorice can also help. Reflux meds, for the long term, can have adverse side effects.


----------

